

Android Development: zero to one - cod3boy
http://cod3boy.gitbooks.io/android/

======
quadrature
Great set of resources, but i was actually expecting this to be a book on
android development.

~~~
cod3boy
Got it. I'll work on the description to make it clear :-)

